# 7 to 8 Thousand Year Old Bog People In Florida Were 'White' European Says DNA



## USArmyRetired (Sep 12, 2010)

This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water. It appears many of our ancestors practiced mummification, built pyramids, and were quite more advanced than other peoples at that time. Can't wait to see what the Indians will say to this

Read this about armies of Aryan White Men living in the western USA in ancient times:
Kennewick Man | Tri-City Herald : Mid-Columbia news

Special Report: A Battle Over Bones

NOVA | The Perfect Corpse | America's Bog People | PBS

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2OIfcA6hWw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - DNA of The Florida Windover Bog Mummies - Europeans Are the REAL First Americans - 2 of 2.avi[/ame]


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.



*This IS good to hear!!!* 
_*
GO WHITE PEOPLE!!!*_


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 12, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.
> ...



Now we have a good excuse for those smallpox blankets!


----------



## Madeline (Sep 12, 2010)

> They have also discovered, at least so far, no biological affiliation between these early Floridians and modern Native American groups. They know this from studying DNA that survived within the corpses' brains and bones. "One can envision these folks as being ultimately ancestral to people in that area," Doran says. "But the DNA signatures that we can see certainly are not 1:1 matches for modern groups."
> 
> More work remains to be done, however. In fact, if there is one area of the investigation that has not yet borne fruit on a par with its other successes, it's the DNA work. "To tell you the truth, it's been very frustrating," Doran says. "The DNA in most archeological sites is just not as well preserved as we'd like, and we're kind of waiting, I think, for some of the DNA extraction and purification techniques to improve."



How did you get from this that the remains are those of Europeans?


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > They have also discovered, at least so far, no biological affiliation between these early Floridians and modern Native American groups. They know this from studying DNA that survived within the corpses' brains and bones. "One can envision these folks as being ultimately ancestral to people in that area," Doran says. "But the DNA signatures that we can see certainly are not 1:1 matches for modern groups."
> >
> > More work remains to be done, however. In fact, if there is one area of the investigation that has not yet borne fruit on a par with its other successes, it's the DNA work. "To tell you the truth, it's been very frustrating," Doran says. "The DNA in most archeological sites is just not as well preserved as we'd like, and we're kind of waiting, I think, for some of the DNA extraction and purification techniques to improve."
> 
> ...



I would assume he is focusing on this 



> Later that month, anthropologist Grover S. Krantz of Washington State University examined the bones. The skeleton "cannot be anatomically assigned to any existing tribe in the area, nor even to the western native American type in general," he wrote to Chatters on September 2. "It shows some traits that are more commonly encountered in material from the eastern United States or even of European origin, while certain other diagnostic traits cannot presently be determined."


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > They have also discovered, at least so far, no biological affiliation between these early Floridians and modern Native American groups. They know this from studying DNA that survived within the corpses' brains and bones. "One can envision these folks as being ultimately ancestral to people in that area," Doran says. "But the DNA signatures that we can see certainly are not 1:1 matches for modern groups."
> >
> > More work remains to be done, however. In fact, if there is one area of the investigation that has not yet borne fruit on a par with its other successes, it's the DNA work. "To tell you the truth, it's been very frustrating," Doran says. "The DNA in most archeological sites is just not as well preserved as we'd like, and we're kind of waiting, I think, for some of the DNA extraction and purification techniques to improve."
> 
> ...


DON'T QUESTION IT!!!

They were white!  LILY WHITE!

Be proud of your long dead white Floridian heritage!


----------



## Blagger (Sep 12, 2010)

Was I alone in thinking when seeing the words 'Bog People', that this thread was announcing the presence of Irishmen in prehistoric Florida?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

I kind ouf doubt this and also kind of have to agree with it.   there have been arguments about this back and forth for a long time.

First the problem with the DNA thing is, Humanity outside of Africa seems to have come from a very small population.  there is a very small level of diversity in DNA of all groups outside of Africa.  There is less genetic diversity between an Englishman and and japanese than there is between an african from Nigeria and and african from Angola.  It is like when Humans colonized the rest of the world outside of Sub Saharan africa, they were from a very small part of the African population.    Since the level of diversity in DNA from Non african stocks is so minute, it is really hard to tell.


The next problem is that when Humans colonized the Americas during the last ice age, we don't know if there were there two migrations  heading in from Europe and Asia both, or only one from Asia.    Only from Asia has the advantage of a land bridge, but it was bitterly cold and very narrow.  

From both directions requires sailing across the north atlantic for long distances, which while conceivable, is unlikely. The distances traveled by boat would be a lot shorter than now, of course.  Even so  that kind of sailing in the north atlantic  durning an ice age seems impossible.    Even though humans sailed over the south pacific for even longer distances to colonize new places the idea of sailing long distances in the North Atlantic is a different kettle of herring.  Humans have done all kind of impossible stuff during their migrations, so sailing the North Atlantic  in the summer from landfall to landfall is not impossible.

Early european settlers noted that the east coast indians did seem to have a german style grammar.

It may have happend that the ones coming in from the west may have arrived at the same time and that natural conditions favored the mixing of the populations to have yet another skin color and another morphological norm.  And the ones from Asia may just have been culturally or in some other way a better fit for the new environment.   The European ones may have been competed out.  The fact that our ancient cousins lost the genetic supremacy battle is not a reason to crow.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

All I have to say is the native American Indians must have *kicked their ass*  since they were nowhere to be found. I don't know that that is to be celebrated!


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

Did you ever stop to consider that maybe the "White" European were actually the descendants of 7-8 thousand year old bog people?

As if their skin color or race really matters anyway.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 12, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!


What is wrong with being proud of your race and it's vast achievements?


----------



## Blagger (Sep 12, 2010)

Nothing.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Did you ever stop to consider that maybe the "White" European were actually the descendants of 7-8 thousand year old bog people?
> 
> As if their skin color or race really matters anyway.



The white race was formed in Florida, as white fish in Lake Okeechobee sprouted legs and walked out of the water.  Then, they fashioned boats out of logs and they all left Florida for Europe.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!
> ...


Nothing. But it is pretty pathetic when you have to lie about it to yourself and the world at large.

Your OP is bogus and so are you.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!
> ...



Because pride is something that should be reserved for personal accomplishments.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 12, 2010)

It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Good point.

This guy likely has nothing to be proud of:






...except for his very stylish mullet.


----------



## USArmyRetired (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


But most of accomplishments came from White people.


----------



## American Horse (Sep 12, 2010)

This is a part of Florida my wife and I visit annually.  We have often asked ourselves how anyone, particularly the native Americans could've survived there with the kind of wet terrain, flora and fauna (jungle-like undergrowth, wild pigs, alligators) that are abundant and ubiquitous, there even today.  I hope to take a look at the location when we return - It's near Titusville.

from the link:



> These early Floridians, it seems, resided in a kind of sedentary hunter-gatherer-fisher community. The sheer number of burials showed that these people were not constantly on the move, as hunter-gatherers typically are. Analysis of organic remains in the bog revealed a rich surrounding ecosystem, which offered plentiful resources and allowed them to stay put for a time. Paleobotanists have identified 30 species of trees that existed around Windover. These include those typical of hardwood hammock (live oak, ash, American elm, red mulberry) and freshwater swamp (black gum, swamp dogwood, willow) as well as pine woodland.
> 
> These humid subtropical forests, which closely resemble forests in the area today, offered up more than 30 species of edible and/or medicinal plants. Berries and other soft fruits appear to have made up a large part of their diet. In one woman's stomach&#8212;or at least where her stomach had once been&#8212;the researchers discovered high concentrations of elderberry, nightshade, and holly. They speculate she may have been consuming copious amounts of a medicinal concoction made from these plants to fight the illness that eventually took her life.
> 
> Other signs of a reasonably stable life appeared. Unlike many bog bodies in Europe, these skeletons showed few signs of having met violent ends. Windover was not a dumping ground for criminals but a community cemetery. The persons buried in the pond were almost exactly half male, half female, and while experts believe half of them were younger than 20 when they died, they think the rate of subadult mortality here was lower than that found in later, more complex societies. Moreover, some of the Windover folk lived into their 70s, a ripe old age for that time.


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 12, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever stop to consider that maybe the "White" European were actually the descendants of 7-8 thousand year old bog people?
> ...



Why did White People hate America?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

why not, he has great abs, and a really cool mullet.  That is a cool truck too.

I guess he has a job.   He has the truck after all.

but I have to admit to just being proud because I share the same _european_ heritage as David Ricordo, Felix Mendelson or Albert Einstein is kind of trashy.   It is like a magpie being proud of the peacocks's feather it found


----------



## geauxtohell (Sep 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> but I have to admit to just being proud because I share the same _european_ heritage as David Ricordo, Felix Mendelson or Albert Einstein is kind of trashy.   It is like a magpie being proud of the peacocks's feather it found



Well put.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, I guess when you've got nothing else to be proud of, you can always be pround of your race.

Which, by the way, you had absolutely nothing to do with being.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.



In fact laws have been passed just to prevent such a thing....no, wait....


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Well, I guess when you've got nothing else to be proud of, you can always be pround of your race.
> 
> Which, by the way, you had absolutely nothing to do with being.



Exactly.   You have to wonder what he thought of his race before this discovery...that such a thing would be needed to make him feel pride at last.....


----------



## Madeline (Sep 12, 2010)

PLEASE stop posting photos of my nephews.

Thankies.


----------



## Blagger (Sep 12, 2010)

_"PLEASE stop posting photos of my nephews.

Thankies."_

Why, what have you got to be ashamed of?


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 12, 2010)

Just for the sake of argument, I'm gonna assume that those were genuine Caucasian/Europeans that were there.  What does it prove?  2000 years after the Clovis people were settled in New Mexico a band of Europeans found a way to cross the Atlantic, and for a time maintained a settlement in Florida which ultimately failed, their people lost to time.

Now if Florida can figure out a way to generate the same fate for the damn yankee invasion.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Ravi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Bogus? Um from what I read it is as yet to be determined. But then you would know that if you read the links. Basically that said the DNA could possibly even be European among other possibilities. Hardly supports his Statements, but neither can it be called totally bogus.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



Like gunpowder....oops.

Paper....oops.

Use of the horse....oops.

Farming....oops.

Blood transfusions...oops.

Tobacco....oops

Irrigation...oops

Large scale construction...oops

Sailing ships....oops

Bronze....oops

Iron...oops


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

Who says they failed?   They could have been assimilated.  

Folks come in from the east, folks come in from the west, Swing your partner, and presto, a new and interesting combo for the gene pool.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Who says they failed?   They could have been assimilated.
> 
> Folks come in from the east, folks come in from the west, Swing your partner, and presto, a new and interesting combo for the gene pool.




That's how we got Latin Americans.


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 12, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.
> ...


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Who says they failed?   They could have been assimilated.
> 
> Folks come in from the east, folks come in from the west, Swing your partner, and presto, a new and interesting combo for the gene pool.



Point taken.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Za-jol3P7Y8"]move the hips and do the samba![/ame]











According to Mencken, a dance is a vertical expression of a horizontal desire.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnlLz80tTzg&feature=fvsr"]blue danube[/ame]


----------



## asterism (Sep 12, 2010)

zzzz said:


> All I have to say is the native American Indians must have *kicked their ass*  since they were nowhere to be found. I don't know that that is to be celebrated!



Heh!

Good one.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

I got blue eyes too but that does not make me proud! That is just a physical part of me as a human being. I'm proud to be an American though. I used to think that part of being American was that we as a people were the worlds people. America is made up of representatives from all over the world and that is what used to make us special. Now it seems that all we do is hate, hate people because of their skin color, hate people because of who they worship, hate people because they earn more money or have a better house, or hate our neighbor because of his politics. It is this hatred of our fellow Americans that is tearing this country apart and it sickens me to see it.


----------



## asterism (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



You better go check the history of Asia, particularly China, my little white munchkin.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 12, 2010)

The very first immigrants predated the Amerinds by possibly as much as tens of thousands of years ago.  They well may have been caucasoid, possible from western Asia, but that is not certain.  Gregarious, fire users, tool makers, clothes wearers, they hunted the massive mammals of our High Plains.  Then they disappeared long before the folks we call Native Americans arrived in the last 9000 to 13000 years.

Maybe someone(s) from Europe made over the ocean to Florida.  Who knows?  The Norse made it to the northeast of North America.  Some say a Chinese fleet made it to the west coast of what is now Mexico.  We know the 100 odd folks of the Roanoke Island Colony simply disappeared before 1590.

Our species, somewhere between the falling angel and the rising ape, is simply amazing.   And damn dangerous.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

asterism said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to say is the native American Indians must have *kicked their ass*  since they were nowhere to be found. I don't know that that is to be celebrated!
> ...



More likely life in Florida with out AC did them in!  I know 7 days with out if after hurricane charlie almost killed me.


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> > They have also discovered, at least so far, no biological affiliation between these early Floridians and modern Native American groups. They know this from studying DNA that survived within the corpses' brains and bones. "One can envision these folks as being ultimately ancestral to people in that area," Doran says. "But the DNA signatures that we can see certainly are not 1:1 matches for modern groups."
> >
> > More work remains to be done, however. In fact, if there is one area of the investigation that has not yet borne fruit on a par with its other successes, it's the DNA work. "To tell you the truth, it's been very frustrating," Doran says. "The DNA in most archeological sites is just not as well preserved as we'd like, and we're kind of waiting, I think, for some of the DNA extraction and purification techniques to improve."
> 
> ...



exactly.

And furthermore how did he get from 8000 yo relics to the conclusion that those predated Clovis man who had been here for 13,000 years +, perhaps 26,000 years. 

Meanwhile on the European continent we have settled DNA evidence that suggest that European DNA is 1-4% neanderthal while only sub saharan African DNA is void of that neanderthal contribution.


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> According to Mencken, a dance is a vertical expression of a horizontal desire.



LMAO!!!!! Go HLM!


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Bogus? Um from what I read it is as yet to be determined. But then you would know that if you read the links. Basically that said the DNA could possibly even be European among other possibilities. Hardly supports his Statements, but neither can it be called totally bogus.



What can be called bogus is the faux clarity with which he reached his solid conclusions.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



So then you feel the same way when Other races talk about being proud of their race? or just when whites do? Just curious.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

It is idiotic no matter who.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> It is idiotic no matter who.



Fair enough. 

I respect consistency


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!
> ...



I am very proud of my race: The human race.

White is merely a color.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.



That's because there is no "White" race. 

Its a political fiction.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.
> ...



Political fiction? Nah, its all an illusion!


----------



## JerkInTheBox (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:
			
		

> I am very proud of my race: The human race.
> 
> White is merely a color.



-DING DING DING What do we have for him Johnny?!!?

The sad part is that it took 4 pages for someone to finally say this.  USArmyRetired, you are dangerously close to being in the absolute wrong with your OP.  I'm a proud American.  And I am white.  I'm not proud of the fact that I'm white.  Why would I be?  What inherent benefits to I have as a white man?  None.  The simple fact that you want to be proud of your "race and all its vast achievments" says a lot about what you believe race to actually be.  Race is a product of evolution...the result of vastly differing environments on a species over thousands of years of reproduction.  The result?  Different skin color.

Go find something else to expound on and think twice before you post something like this again with that username.

-The Jerk


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

AllieBaba said:


> It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.



The bog people were Christians? Wow, the plot thickens.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> AllieBaba said:
> 
> 
> > It's bad if you're white, RGS. White Christians are not to celebrate their race, ethnicity or culture. Evah.
> ...



Maybe they were. We know so little about them.


----------



## Madeline (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar, are dates just not your thingie, dear?


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Technically, we are not white.

We are very light brown.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



What if these people were dark brown, yet had similar DNA to "light brown" as you say?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, since 7000 years ago any folks who might conceivably have been european stock would have been relatively fresh out of Africa, they may have been still pretty dark.

I wonder what weird evolutionary pressure selected so ferociously for low levels of melanin.  Especially since it seems that high levels of melanin are, in mendelian terms, dominent.


----------



## Madeline (Sep 12, 2010)

Not I.  I am a pinkish hue.  Slightly mauve, even.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Bogus? Um from what I read it is as yet to be determined. But then you would know that if you read the links. Basically that said the DNA could possibly even be European among other possibilities. Hardly supports his Statements, but neither can it be called totally bogus.
> ...



Which I acknowledged. And He is a she, and I believe She was referring to the entire premise that they might be Europeans. 

Only Ravi can tell us that.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Not I.  I am a pinkish hue.  Slightly mauve, even.



I'm definitely a light brown...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > AllieBaba said:
> ...



Several thousand years before Christ? Wow, they sure had some amazing insight and intuition!


----------



## lizzie (Sep 12, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water. It appears many of our ancestors practiced mummification, built pyramids, and were quite more advanced than other peoples at that time. Can't wait to see what the Indians will say to this


 
It's been thought, for quite some time, that whites came in from Europe and Asians came in via Russia, possibly at near the same time, and some of the characteristics of points made by the Clovis culture were actually taken from Solutrean culture about 15-18,000 years ago, brought here by whites. It also appears the the white and asian cultures merged at some point about 12-14,000 years ago, but that the white population basically faded out and asian (native american) culture became dominant for thousands of years afterward. Present-day native americans have fought having any positive ID of the Kenniwick man and other old remains on old sites for fear that it may not support their own beliefs that they were the only people inhabiting the continent at the time. Alot of research has been stifled due to political pressure, but I hope that science will eventually win the argument- not because I really care either way, but in the interest of science and knowledge.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

ozmar said:


> avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > ozmar said:
> ...



lol


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Avatar, are dates just not your thingie, dear?



Nope. I understand dates easily.

Adam was the first Christian. He knew of the coming of Christ. God taught people about the coming of Christ years before Christ came. It's not like He didn't know He was going to send His Son at the Meridian of time. How else did all the Old Testament Prophets know of Christ and find salvation?


----------



## lizzie (Sep 12, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Not I. I am a pinkish hue. Slightly mauve, even.
> ...


 
I am beige- the most boring color in the spectrum.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Several thousand years before Christ? Wow, they sure had some amazing insight and intuition!



Yeah. God is very good at revealing future events.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar, are dates just not your thingie, dear?
> ...



Let's not get into this stupid theological debate. There were no Christians until after Christ died. Christ Himself was a Jew.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 12, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


 
All it means is that the light brown people migrated some 20,000 years prior.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 12, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar, are dates just not your thingie, dear?
> ...



um Even the old Testimate god you speak of was not around teaching people about Christ 8000 years ago.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Testament. It's all good.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Sep 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever stop to consider that maybe the "White" European were actually the descendants of 7-8 thousand year old bog people?
> ...



Oh, and don't forget they were Irish, yep I reckon that just about covers it...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Sep 13, 2010)

lizzie said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




maybe they were time-travellers, and their time machine was stolen, leaving them stranded in florida.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 13, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> loosecannon said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


Nope. LC got it pretty on the nose.

This entire discussion is ridiculous anyway. Everyone knows the earth is only 6,000 years old.


----------



## Douger (Sep 13, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Can you just imagine the OP being so very very excited about early Americans being WHITE as opposed to anything else?   WHITE do you hear!  WHITE!!!!!
> ...


Genocidal maniacs.
USArmy........*RETARDED*


----------



## bodecea (Sep 13, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar, are dates just not your thingie, dear?
> ...



Adam?   *snicker


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...


That's about as plausible as anything else.


Douger said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


So the Hutus in Rwanda are white? That genocide in Rwanda was committed by white folks? What about Darfur? Instigated by whites?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, well, I'm guessing Sarah Palin won't believe this.

I mean, how could white people have been in Florida 2000 years before the Earth was formed?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 13, 2010)

So we finally have substantive DNA evidence of the long history of inbreeding in the South.

Duh...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> So we finally have substantive DNA evidence of the long history of inbreeding in the South.
> 
> Duh...



Did these Florida people not have all their teeth?


----------



## blastoff (Sep 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.
> ...



Bring back the Fighting Whities!

And, tell them Injuns to fork over those casinos, pronto.


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 13, 2010)

This is one of the best threads on here in a long time. 

In the same thread, we have someone who is actually excited that white people may have been here before Indians. Excited! And is "proud" of this. I wonder if he is eternally ashamed because of what Hitler did, since he too was white? LOL at being proud for something you had nothing to do with. Oh and there is no "white race", FYI.

THEN, we have someone else claiming that there were Christians before there was Christ. I LOVE IT! Endless laughs at this forum.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 13, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> What about Darfur? Instigated by whites?


 
Isn't *everything* that is evil instigated by whites?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you imagine how fast FucktardFakeUSARMYRetard's head would explode if it turned out the DNA was similar to someone from the Congo?


----------



## lizzie (Sep 13, 2010)

So- back to the original thread content and purpose of discussion, from reading the three links, unless I missed some critical information, it sounds like the DNA study is being held up and repressed by Army Corps of Engineers, due to political pressure from native American groups. It's hard to believe that we are bowing to this kind of pressure, based on tribal wishes not to know the truth, either way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## loosecannon (Sep 13, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



racial pride, and racial identification is the core of racism. It may even be the definition of racism. 

It makes little difference whether you think one race superior or not, everybody selfishly considers their group superior. 

What matters is whether you promote racial polarity. Internally via your own identification, externally via your cultural identifications and politically via institutional racism. 

Assimilation is the remedy for racism. Spending 1000 years isolated within a larger dominant culture while still maintaining a distinct subculture, language, and identity is racist. And it makes it easy for conflict to emerge.

Societies are bound or united by being collectives. "All for one, one for all", "one of our own" etc.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Sep 13, 2010)

Some people have such a hard time thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Trajan (Sep 13, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Sep 13, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



why? are you British?


----------



## Trajan (Sep 13, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I kind ouf doubt this and also kind of have to agree with it.   there have been arguments about this back and forth for a long time.
> 
> First the problem with the DNA thing is, Humanity outside of Africa seems to have come from a very small population.  there is a very small level of diversity in DNA of all groups outside of Africa.  There is less genetic diversity between an Englishman and and japanese than there is between an african from Nigeria and and african from Angola.  It is like when Humans colonized the rest of the world outside of Sub Saharan africa, they were from a very small part of the African population.    Since the level of diversity in DNA from Non african stocks is so minute, it is really hard to tell.
> 
> ...



thank you. nice post.

I'd like to spend  a moment on the completely absurd....lets say for a moment that they find evidence of oh, a massacre, or series of such,  evidence that appears to sppt. and equate to a systemic/genocidal  beat down of the 'collectives' that was made up of these new found remains etc.?  

And finds among the remains points to  perpetrators who share the genetic disposition of 'red man' or that is what we have classified or now classify  as 'natives',  or  'Americans Indians...


hummmmm, what do you suppose the reaction would be?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 13, 2010)

Trajan said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I kind ouf doubt this and also kind of have to agree with it.   there have been arguments about this back and forth for a long time.
> ...


It would mean that YOU are responsible for slavery.


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 13, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Some people have such a hard time thinking outside of the box.



?


----------



## Sheldon (Sep 13, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water. It appears many of our ancestors practiced mummification, built pyramids, and were quite more advanced than other peoples at that time. Can't wait to see what the Indians will say to this
> 
> Read this about armies of Aryan White Men living in the western USA in ancient times:
> Kennewick Man | Tri-City Herald : Mid-Columbia news
> ...



Florida State Crackers.

Nope. It just doesn't have the same ring to it as Seminoles. Sorry.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate to disturb you fundies, but this might just prove Joseph Smith and the Mormons right!

lol

Looks like the Florida tradition of being a haven for really old Jews is older than we thought.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 13, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> USArmyRetired said:
> 
> 
> > This is good news to hear. It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water. It appears many of our ancestors practiced mummification, built pyramids, and were quite more advanced than other peoples at that time. Can't wait to see what the Indians will say to this
> ...


Florida State Saltines. Have some class.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 13, 2010)

Google is so awesomely insidious.  This thread is generating a banner ad for Native American DNA testing.

lol


----------



## Sheldon (Sep 13, 2010)

Ravi said:


> silkyeggsalad said:
> 
> 
> > USArmyRetired said:
> ...



This should be the OP's new avatar.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > silkyeggsalad said:
> ...


----------



## Trajan (Sep 13, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...



you'll have to explain that..thx.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 13, 2010)

> Maybe they were. We know so little about them.



Um, the bog people obviously predate christianity...  According to them, the world is only 6,000 years old...


----------



## Bill O'Olberman (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > Maybe they were. We know so little about them.
> 
> 
> 
> Um, the bog people obviously predate christianity...  According to them, the world is only 6,000 years old...



God put them there to test your faith. DUH!


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 13, 2010)

> Isn't everything that is evil instigated by whites?



Not everything... Daewoo Motors was a Korean company, right?


----------



## Sheldon (Sep 13, 2010)

Bill O'Olberman said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > > Maybe they were. We know so little about them.
> ...



I've heard that Teh Jooz planted these fossil things all over the world during the 1800's. Or maybe that was the Mooslins?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

silkyeggsalad said:


> Bill O'Olberman said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...



The ku lux klan did it in the late 1800's. They dipped the bones in various calcium deposits to feign fossilization, then planted them in that swamp to be discovered 120 years later.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 13, 2010)

> I've heard that Teh Jooz planted these fossil things all over the world during the 1800's. Or maybe that was the Mooslins?



Kinda like the world's dumbest easter egg hunt in reverse...  When creationists suggest this, it makes me laugh so hard and cringe at the same time.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > I've heard that Teh Jooz planted these fossil things all over the world during the 1800's. Or maybe that was the Mooslins?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like the world's dumbest easter egg hunt in reverse...  When creationists suggest this, it makes me laugh so hard and cringe at the same time.



That must be quite a feeling.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 13, 2010)

So much of history is total bullshit


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> So much of history is total bullshit



Much like the vast majority of your posts.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Sep 13, 2010)

Indian people came here 60,000 years ago.
Only a dumb ass would make a "I M whitey ahd happy" issue out of it.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you really think Europeans living 8,000 years ago had the boat building technology and skills needed to cross the Atlantic and survive?


Sounds pretty far-fetched to me.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Do you really think Europeans living 8,000 years ago had the boat building technology and skills needed to cross the Atlantic and survive?
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty far-fetched to me.



Why not? The Melanesians managed to migrate from Southeast Asia across the Pacific to Easter Island, at least 3 times the distance of Spain to Florida... And the Melanesians were decidedly technologically primitive.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 13, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Do you really think Europeans living 8,000 years ago had the boat building technology and skills needed to cross the Atlantic and survive?
> ...




But there are numerous islands in the South Pacific where they could have stopped off to resupply.  Between Spain and Florida there's nothing but open ocean.

Not saying it's impossible, but I have my doubts.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Do you really think Europeans living 8,000 years ago had the boat building technology and skills needed to cross the Atlantic and survive?
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty far-fetched to me.


 
Look at maritime archaic culture (Red Ochre people). It's also possible they came across land during an ice age. 

In a related matter:




> Dennis Stanford of the Smithsonian Institution spent years in Alaska and found no connection between Siberian artifacts and Clovis technology. His new theory is that Clovis people came not from Siberia, but from Europe. The Solutrean people of France and Spain were their predecessors, he says.
> Shared technology-including bifacial points and a spear shaft wrench made of mammoth bone-and cultural traits suggest the two are related. But, as Stanford explains to Alan, there are two problems with this theory. First, the Solutrean culture is 5,000 years older than Clovis. Second, how did the Solutreans cross the Atlantic Ocean to get to North America?
> A site in Virginia called Cactus Hill may hold some of the answers. Artifacts found there have been dated at 18,000 years-too early for Clovis, but just right for Solutrean. Stanford believes a fossil walrus jaw found in the nearby Chesapeake could suggest how the Solutreans made their way to North America. Ice-loving walrus could only have reached the Chesapeake during the height of the last Ice Age, around 15,000-20,000 years ago. Stanford says that's when the Solutreans got here, and they did it by bringing their boats along the ice edge which stretched across the ocean at the time.


http://www.pbs.org/saf/1406/segments/1406-4.htm


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Do you really think Europeans living 8,000 years ago had the boat building technology and skills needed to cross the Atlantic and survive?
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty far-fetched to me.



yes. Pacific islanders did.


----------



## loosecannon (Sep 13, 2010)

lizzie said:


> Shared technology-including bifacial points and a spear shaft wrench made of mammoth bone



what is a spear shaft wrench? Is that anything like muffler needle bearings?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 13, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klRbcEnLPbU]YouTube - Underwater City Off of Cuba Part 1 (The Discovery)[/ame]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 13, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > So much of history is total bullshit
> ...



Do us both a favor and put me on ignore


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 13, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> > Shared technology-including bifacial points and a spear shaft wrench made of mammoth bone
> ...



It's more like manbearpig.


----------



## lizzie (Sep 13, 2010)

loosecannon said:


> lizzie said:
> 
> 
> > Shared technology-including bifacial points and a spear shaft wrench made of mammoth bone
> ...


 
It is thought to have been a tool used for straightening spear shafts, or possibly to help hold a point in place for the purpose of securing to the shaft. As far as I know, it's not for certain.


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Sep 13, 2010)

> It is thought to have been a tool used for straightening spear shafts, or possibly to help hold a point in place for the purpose of securing to the shaft. As far as I know, it's not for certain.









You said "shaft".


----------



## asterism (Sep 13, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Except the Azores, Bermuda and the Bahamas.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 13, 2010)

USArmyRetired said:


> This is good news to hear. *It shows that Whites were here long before the Indians *which means the Real Americans were White and that blows the Native Americans claims out the water.



I think we overlooked the most obvious stupidity here (unless someone else caught it).

Archaeologists have Paleo-Indians (and earlier humans) in the Southeast anywheres from 15,000 to 50,000 years ago.


----------

